# Ayuda con Sumador - Restador del 0 - 18



## jAMEZGN (Sep 26, 2010)

Hola, tengo que hacer un sumador - restador del 0 -18 con ciertas caracteristicas:
 si  A > B debe restar 
 si  A < B debe sumar
 si  A = B debe sumar 

La logica es la siguiente :

Dos contadores del 0 - 9 (A y B) , conectadas un comparador 7485 y a un 7483, luego el 7483 genera 5 salidas S1, S2, S3, S4,C4 y mediante 5 funciones mas que deberian generar del 0 - 18, se conectadan mediante al 7447 a los 2 displays..

Ejemplo Práctico :

A = 9 y B = 9 , Display 1 = 1 , Display 2 = 8 , resultado 9 + 9 = 18
A = 5 y B = 6 , Display 1 = 1 , Display 2 = 1 , resultado 5 + 6 = 11
A = 9 y B = 3 , Display 1 = 0 , Display 2 = 6 , resultado 9 - 3 = 6

He usado      comparador 7485
                  integrado 7483  
                  2 displays Anodo Comun 7 segmentos 
                  2 integrados  7447

Lo he trabado en el Multimsim 10 (Workbench), Subiré mi trabajo para que lo vean,
Si Alguien lo tiene en otro programa, ya sea Proteus, livewire, Circuit Maker, tambien será bien recibido.

Mi Problema : he logrado mostar los numeros en los displays, pero no los deseados..



Soy Estudiante de Ingeniera Electronica.

Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 26, 2010)

Hola jAMEZGN

Analizando tu circuito creo que la compuerta OR A51A no está bien conectada, no está a donde debería estar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jAMEZGN (Sep 27, 2010)

Te refieres a la U51A del contador, creo que la falla no esta ahí, de hecho creo que la falla está en las funciones del que salen del 83.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola jAMEZGN

Si, a esa compuerta me refiero. Tú tienes, a la izquierda de tu diagrama, 2 juegos de Switches, unos para el factor A y otro Para el Factor B. Supuestamente deberían ser iguales pero no es así por el detalle que te menciono.

Te adjunto un circuito desarrollado en CircuitMaker, espero te sirva

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pachi (Sep 27, 2010)

creo que el diseño va bien pero no estoy muy seguro de el orden en el que estas armando tu circuito los numeros que mandas deberian ir hacia dos lugares a la entrada del comparador y por otro lado a las entradas del sumador y las entradas del comparador tienen que ir como activadores ya sean para sumar restar o copiar y asi talvez podrias inclusive disminuir tu circuito


----------



## jAMEZGN (Sep 27, 2010)

Caballeros, gracias ante todo, he tomado una foto al trabajo que realicé en el protoboard el cual me funciona correctamente. Gracias por el trabajo en el circuit maker, lo estoy analizando en estos momentos.


----------

